# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  12 نصيحة لتقوية عظام طفلك

## دموع الغصون

*تتأثر عظام طفلك، إيجابا وسلباً، بحالتك الصحية، خاصة أثناء الحمل. اتبعي هذه النصائح ليتمتع جنينك بعظام سليمة دكتور محمد عراقي حسن – استشاري جراحات العظام وإصابات الملاعب*
 
*1*
لاتتناولى أي أدوية خلال الثلاثة شهور الأولى، الفترة التي تتكون فيها عظامه. تناول العقاقير خلال هذه الفترة يمكنها من أن تحتل جزء من العظم الذي يترسب فيه الكالسيوم فتخرج عظام طفلك لينة أو مشوهة. وتناول العقاقير يؤثر سلبا على نمو غضاريف النمو فى نهاية كل عظمة وهي المسئولة عن تكوين وتشكيل العظام.
*2*
تفادي التعرض لأشعة الأجهزة الحديثة، خاصة الأشعة السينية أثناء الفحوصات الطبية, لأنها قد تدمر الخلايا البناءة للعظام، وتمنع اكتمال نمو الطفل بشكل عام، كما تهدد عظامه بالتشوه.
*3*
قللي من تعرضك للملوثات اليومية خاصة التي بها نسب من الرصاص.. يكثر بعوادم السيارات والمصانع وبأواني الالومنيوم. الرصاص يحتل فى العظام الجزء المخصص لترسبات الكالسيوم، وقد يصل الخطر هنا إلى ولادة طفل عظامه زجاجية تفتقد تماما للكالسيوم، كما قد يولد بأسنان زرقاء اللون.
*4*
تفادي التعرض لمادة الهيبروكربون الموجودة بعوادم السيارات.. والتدخين حتى السلبي منه. الدخان سيصل إلى جنينك عبر الدم ويترسب بعظامه، وقد يولد الطفل مصابا بسرطان العظام، كما أن عظامه قد تتكلس فى منطقة محددة ولا تنمو بشكل سليم.
*5*
ولا تنسى التغذية السليمة التي تحتوى على الكالسيوم وفيتامين D وC والماغنسيوم والفسفور لأنهم مكونات العظام الأساسية، وهى مواد موجودة بالألبان والأسماك والمنتجات البحرية،و اللحوم، البقولويات والفواكه والخضروات الملونة كالجزر والبنجر، وذلك لاحتوائهم على مضادات الأكسدة التي تقي العظام من الشوارد الحرة، التي تدمر الخلايا البناءة للعظام .
*6*
احرصي على تعريض نفسك على الأقل مرة يوميا لأشعة الشمس وقت الشروق والغروب، للحصول على اكبر جرعة من الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية الغنية بفيتامينD اللازمة لبناء العظام بشكل سليم.
*7*
تفادي القهوة والنسكافيه وأي مشروب به مادة الكولا، والتوابل كالشطة والفلفل والكمون، لأنها تؤثر سلبا على بناء العظام.
*8*
تجنبي تناول الهرمونات، لأنها تؤثر سلبا على الغدد الصماء لطفلك، مما يجعل نموه غير كامل، وقد يولد بمرض القذمية. خاصة الانسلوين، الكرتيزون والادرينالين.
*9*
اهتمي بحركاتك خاصة خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى، التي يمنع فيها ثنى الجسم وجلوس القرفصاء. هذه الأوضاع تضغط على بعض مراكز نمو العظام، كما أن النوم على البطن يمكن أن يضغط على المشيمة التي توصل الدم للطفل فتحدث قصور فى دورته الدموية وتؤثر على تكوينه ككل.
*10*
امتنعي عن ممارسة الرياضات العنيفة. يفضل الاكتفاء بالمشي والسباحة. المشي يعدل من وضع جنينك، ويقوى عضلات ظهرك وبطنك مما يساعده على النمو فى وضع سليم. والسباحة تكسب عضلاتك مرونة وقوة وتساعدك أكثر على حمل المولود.
*11*
لا تتعرضي لآي ميكروبات أو التهابات مؤدية لأي أمراض معدية، خاصة الحصبة الالماني، لأنها قد تسبب الإجهاض. المتابعة الدورية مع الطبيب المعالج مهمة لتفادي الإصابة بأمراض خطيرة.
*12*
الاهتمام بعظامك قبل فترة الحمل، خاصة إذا كنت تعانى من أمراض بها، كالانزلاق الغضروفي، مشاكل فى الركبتين، نقص فى الكالسيوم،هشاشة أو لين عظام. عظامك السليمة تمنحك طفلا سليم العظام.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله هـ النصائح عظيمة يا ريت يتبعوها*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان شاء الله كل الأمهات بتبعوها 
مشكورة ~ طوق ~ على المرور 
..

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## دموع الغصون

ان الله يراك 
مشكورة على المرور 
بتمنى الكل يستفيد من المعلومات

----------


## rand yanal

يسلموا على المعلومات الرااااااائعة .. تسلم إيدك يا دموع  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسملك رند 
ودي و جنائن وردي

----------

